# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  التعديلات الدستورية سترسل لـ (النواب) اليوم أو غداً

## معاذ ملحم

*التعديلات الدستورية سترسل لـ (النواب) اليوم أو غداً

قال رئيس الوزراء الدكتور معروف البخيت ان الحكومة ستقوم بارسال التعديلات الدستورية المقترحة الى مجلس النواب في اقرب فرصة بعد صدور الارادة الملكية السامية مساء امس باضافتها الى جدول اعمال الدورة الاستثنائية الحالية لمجلس الامة.
واكد البخيت في لقاء حواري مع الجمعية الاردنية للعلوم السياسية مساء امس الثلاثاء ان مجلس الوزراء الذي يناقش التعديلات الدستورية منذ ثلاثة ايام سيقوم بارسالها الى مجلس النواب مساء اليوم الاربعاء او غد الخميس على ابعد تقدير بعد ان يقرها بشكلها النهائي.
ولفت البخيت الى ان غالبية مقترحات اللجنة الملكية المكلفة بمراجعة نصوص الدستور مقبولة ولكنها من ناحية الصياغة القانونية تحتاج الى تدقيق وتعديل.
واكد البخيت ان التعديلات الدستورية التي ستشكل دستورا جديدا محسنا لدستور عام 1952 تشكل انطلاقة قوية لعملية الاصلاح الشامل وقال (اذا كنا نسمي دستور 52 دستور الملك طلال فاقترح ان نسمي الدستور الجديد دستور الملك عبدالله الثاني).
وردا على سؤال بشان ملامح قانون الانتخاب الجديد اكد البخيت ان الصوت الواحد تم تركه للابد والحديث الان عن عدد الاصوات المتاحة للناخب وفقا للنظام الانتخابي الذي سيتم اعتماده.
وستنشر (بترا) اليوم تفاصيل اللقاء الحواري لرئيس الوزراء مع الجمعية الاردنية للعلوم السياسية.
الى ذلك يستكمل مجلس الوزراء اليوم مراجعة التعديلات الدستورية التي قدمتها اللجنة الملكية لمراجعة نصوص الدستور،في جلسة خاصة تعقد برئاسة رئيس الوزراء معروف البخيت،ويتوقع ان يقر المجلس التعديلات بصيغتها النهائية في جلسة اليوم تمهيدا لرفعها الى مجلس النواب لإستكمال مراحلها الدستورية.
وقال مصدر حكومي مطلع الى «الرأي»:» التعديلات التي أدخلها مجلس الوزراء ركزت على الصياغة ومراجعة البنود ،ومدى انسجامها مع مواد الدستور»،موضحا ان المجلس إستعرض بإسهاب كافة المواد المعدلة وعددها 42 مادة،وتوقف عند بعضها مطولا،مشيرا الى ان الحكومة أخذت بعين الاعتبار المداخلات والمقالات والدراسات الاكاديمية التي تناولت التعديلات الدستورية.
وكان مجلس الوزراء قد بدأ يوم الأحد الماضي مناقشة التعديلات الدستورية على مدى اربعة ايام، في جلسات مطولة،بعد ان عقدت اللجنة القانونية الوزارية في ديوان التشريع والرأي عدة إجتماعات لدراسة ومناقشة التعديلات الدستورية التي وصفت بأنها «تاريخية»كونها تناولت ثلث مواد الدستور البالغ عدد مواده 131 مادة.*

----------

